# Können Teichfolienfalten brüchig werden und somit undicht?



## Goldfrosch (6. Mai 2008)

Hallo, bin neu hier und habe ein großes Problem, besser gesagt meine Eltern haben das Problem mit ihren Teich. kurz gesagt der verliert seit einigen Tagen Wasser, so über Nacht sinkt der Wasserspiegel um gut 30 cm. Ein Nachbar meinte jetzt, die Folie ist wohl an den Falten brüchig geworden, was ich mir aber eigentlich gar nicht vorstellen kann, da die Folie ja immer komplett unter Wasser steht, also nicht austrocknet oder so. Auf jeden Fall soll ich mal am Wochenende vorbei kommen und mal nachsehen. Um ein eventuelles Loch zu finden habe ich schon sehr viele nützliche Tipps hier gefunden. Aber meine eigentlich Frage, kann die Folie wirklich schon auf sein, die ist jetzt etwas über 10 Jahre alt und 1 mm stark.

Sie möchten nun wie ich, lieber ein Fertigbecken haben, aber wäre es vom Arbeitsaufwand nicht sinnvoller und einfacher die alte Folie zu entfernen und eine neue rein zu machen....
Was würdet Ihr machen ? 

MfG

  Goldfrosch


----------



## ThomasK. (6. Mai 2008)

*AW: Können Teichfolienfalten brüchig werden und somit undicht?*

Eine neue Folie wäre sicherlich einfacher zu verlegen und auch kostengünstiger. Die Folie kann sehrwohl brüchig werden, egal ob über oder unterwasser. Entscheident dabei ist die UV-Strahlung der Sonne der die Folie ausgesetzt ist. Deshalb wird empfohlen, immer ein Substraht oder eine andere Abdeckung aufzubringen, die die "nackte" Folie vor der Sonne schützt.

Bei einer 10 Jahre alten Folie kan das also schonmal vorkommen. Suche aber erstmal auch nach sogenannten "Dochten".


----------



## Annett (7. Mai 2008)

*AW: Können Teichfolienfalten brüchig werden und somit undicht?*

Hallo und Herzlich Willkommen bei uns im Teichforum!  

Evtl. hilft Dir ja dieses Thema weiter? Verdunstung kannst Du schon mal ausschließen.
Auch Dochte, die 30cm Wasserstand in einer Nacht befördern kann ich mir nicht vorstellen.... Versucht das Leck zu finden. 
Evtl. mal vorsichtig die Teichfolie von außen anheben und schauen, wo es nass darunter ist.

Sollte die Folie brüchig sein, dann erneuert sie. Nach 10 Jahren sind die Weichmacher auch ohne Sonneneinstrahlung schon mal "weg".
Ein Fertigteich ist IMMER ungleich teurer und macht ab einer gewissen Größe richtig Arbeit beim Einbau. 
Hier noch ein Vergleich Fertigteich-Folienteich.

P.S.: Gibts auch einen normalen Vornamen zum "Ansprechen"?


----------



## Goldfrosch (7. Mai 2008)

*AW: Können Teichfolienfalten brüchig werden und somit undicht?*

Hallo, und danke für eure schnellen und guten Tipps. 
Ich habe gestern Abend noch mit meinen Eltern telefoniert und ihnen versprochen mich am Wochenende darum zu kümmern. Sie haben sich auch schon Prospekte von Fertigbecken usw. besorgt, u.a. von Oase wo so ein großes Becken über 600 Euro kosten soll, ich werde sie halt davon überzeugen, falls ich das Loch nicht finde und die Folie insgesamt auf ist, einfach die alte Folie entfernen und dann eine kaufen. 
Laut Oase Prospekt gibt es außer den normalen Folien mit 15 Jahren Garantie auch noch welche mit Kautschuk und 20 Jahren Garantie, dafür aber doppelt so teuer.Lohnt sich der Kauf der teureren Folie, oder würdet ihr zu der normalen raten? 

Mit freundlichen Grüßen 
Norbert


----------



## Annett (8. Mai 2008)

*AW: Können Teichfolienfalten brüchig werden und somit undicht?*

Hallo Norbert,

statt bei Oase und ihren Prospekten "kleben zu bleiben", lohnt sich vor allem die Suche nach einem Folienhändler im www. 
Für das Geld, welches Du da sparst, kannst Du anschließend locker auch die teurere EPDM-Folie nehmen. Allerdings hat sie den klitzekleinen Nachteil sich nicht ganz so einfach wie PVC flicken zu lassen. Material zum Flicken gibts aber unterdessen für beide Folien.

Da ich auch auf der Suche nach günstiger Folie bin, hier mal ein paar Links zum Preis Vergleichen. 
Du musst allerdings darauf achte, auf was sich der Preis bezieht. Bei manchen gilt dieser nur, wenn Du eine ganze Rolle kaufst. Der "andere" Preis ist dann etwas höher.

www.boelstorf.de/
www.teichprofi.de
www.meinschoenerteich.de
www.koi-schnaeppchen.de
www.garten-teichfolie.de
www.teichbedarf24.de
www.netmeile.de
Mit etwas Glück, sitzt einer der Anbieter vielleicht auch nah genug für eine Abholung. Wobei das ab einer gewissen Größe, durch das Gewicht, nicht mehr ganz so einfach ist. 
Wir hatten die Folie für den alten Teich gleich als komplette Rolle gekauft und mit Traktor und Anhänger abgeholt (1mm dick, 8x20m).


Evtl. lohnt sich auch eine Maßanfertigung... kommt auf die Form der Grube an.


----------



## Goldfrosch (9. Mai 2008)

*AW: Können Teichfolienfalten brüchig werden und somit undicht?*

Halllo Annett,

erstmal ein großes Danke für deine mühe mit dem Links. Muß ich später mal in ruhe nachschauen, hatte die letzten Tage beruflich einfach zuviel um die Ohren und halt keine Zeit dafür gehabt. Zumindest haben sich meine Eltern jetzt dafür entschieden erstmal auf Lochsuche gehen und wenn pflicken nichts bringt halt eine neue Folie kaufen, also werde ich mal übers Wochenende mal schauen ob ich das Loch finde.

Bis dahin und ein schönes Wochenende allen hier im Forum


----------



## Teichfreund (10. Mai 2008)

*AW: Können Teichfolienfalten brüchig werden und somit undicht?*

Hi Goldfrosch,

ich habe mir im Winter auch die Folie kaputt gemacht. Blödheit, die sich jetzt allerdings mit einem neuen Teich bezahlt gemacht hat (im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes). Wenn man etwas Neues haben möchte, ist Blödheit allerdings manchmal auch ganz sinnvoll  .
Ich habe mich dieses Mal für eine EPDM-Folie entschieden. Der Preis pro m2 liegt bei 5,89€ (http://www.siwoplan.de/shop_produkte.php?ID=10) und war somit etwa 1,90€ pro m2 teurer als PVC-Folie vom billigsten Anbieter. Dafür ist die Folie m. E. deutlich besser zu verarbeiten und mit 1,15 mm noch etwas stärker als PVC-Folie mit 1mm für ca. 4€.  Sie fühlt sich an wie ein Fahrradschlauch und ist genauso flexibel.
Ich habe in den letzten 20 Jahren an 5 Teichen mitgewirkt und alle hatten diese, in meinen Augen vergleichsweise schwer zu verarbeitende, PVC-Folie. Auch mein alter Teich gehörte dazu. 
Meine eigene Erfahrung ist nun, dass ich gerne etwas mehr Geld ausgeben werde, da ich deutlich weniger Falten habe und die Folie auch bei kaltem Wetter verarbeiten konnte (was im Moment vielleicht nicht wirklich ein Argument ist). Allerdings muss ich natürlich auch zugeben, dass ich nicht gerade von Langzeitstudien sprechen kann, da ich meinen Teich erst vor wenigen Wochen neu angelegt habe.
Sollte einmal ein Loch reinkommen, dann wird es für mich vermutlich etwas teurer :? , da die Kleber meines Wissens deutlich teurer sind. Aber das soll die nächsten 20 Jahre erst einmal nicht passieren (eine von mir beschlossene Sache).
Ich persönlich bin kein Freund von Fertigteichen, da sie in meinen Augen wenig individuell sind und sehr viel Geld kosten. Aber das ist Geschmacksache und muss von jedem selbst entschieden werden.

Grüße aus dem Kautschuk-Fass, Markus


----------



## Annett (11. Mai 2008)

*AW: Können Teichfolienfalten brüchig werden und somit undicht?*

Hi,

wie ich schon weiter oben schrieb, bin ich auch noch "auf der Suche", habe aber noch Zeit, da das Loch noch nicht ausgehoben ist. 

Um einen Überblick über die Anbieter zu bekommen, habe ich mir deshalb eine Excel-Tabelle gestrickt.
Es besteht kein Anspruch auf Vollständigkeit oder eine Gewähr für die Preise. Bitte vorher selbst nochmal auf den einzelnen Seiten nachsehen. 
Preise in Shops sind auch mal schnell geändert....

EDIT: Die Qualität der Angebote kann ich schlecht beurteilen - Preise sind nicht alles.


----------



## Teichfreund (11. Mai 2008)

*AW: Können Teichfolienfalten brüchig werden und somit undicht?*

Hallo Annett,

sicherlich sind die Preise nicht alles, ich befürchte nur, dass wir nicht erfahren, ob die Qualität die beste ist oder nicht. Das würde m.E. voraussetzen, dass wir kleine Chemiker sind und genau wissen, wie die Produkte hergestellt werden. Im Großen und Ganzen gehe ich aber davon aus, dass es keine wirklich große Rolle spielt, ob wir die Folie bei einer der großen Baumärkte kaufen oder über das internet. 
Ich selbst habe lange Zeit überlegt und viele Infos über EPDM gelesen, ehe ich mich dafür entschieden habe. Die Qualität, die laut Anbieter sehr hoch sein soll, werde ich hoffentlich erst in vielen Jahren erkennen :beeten 

Grüße, Markus


----------

